# pet secret santa



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

for anyone puzzled here's thread from last year

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/608464-pet-secret-santa.html

been thinking about xmas recently and a friend asked if I was doing anything like this again. so i thought i'l bring it up see if anyone wants to do it again this year as it was quite fun.
not that i'm voluntering to organise it tinks30 did good job last year..... but don't mind doing it as i brought it up first.

post if your interested then we can sort out all details


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

DarkCarmen said:


> for anyone puzzled here's thread from last year
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/608464-pet-secret-santa.html
> 
> ...


 Im interested:2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too! My rats loved their present last year! :2thumb:


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd be interested


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

So would I


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

ok cool
i won't start taking anyones personal details yet, try and sort out how we gonna do it

> are people happy to do £10 like last year or try £5?
> when it comes to pets people can list either all their pets or just the one they want presents brought for and of course if they are any special requirments, things pet doesn't like or can't have.
>dates last year closing date was 30th nov and had to be sent by 15 dec. these kind of dates ok or because of xmas posting mayhem should we post earlier end of nov time?

let me know what ya think sooner we sort details then we can shop: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think 15th December is a little late for posting, so certainly I think it should be earlier. In my case the person I was buying for pulled out at the last minute, which left me with a present that was no good for my new person and by the time a replacement was found, my rats' pressie arrived after Christmas :sad:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think it should be £10 again, you cant get much for a fiver these days:bash:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep £10 seems right.

I can always wait as a standby so the same as happened to feorag doesnt happen again. I have a good range of pets so anything sent would go to someone :2thumb:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

well I'm hoping nothing like that will happen again
but thanks for mentioning it i'l keep it in mind about having backups

right so far confirmed-
>spend £10
>list all their pets or just the one they want presents brought for
and if they are any special requirments, things pet doesn't like or can't have health issues etc
--
at mo 6 of us want to do this

people could send me their details email or pm 
guessing people would prefer pm? 
from 15 oct-5 nov or if needed 12 nov (4/5 wks to join)
then next couple days i sort and send people who they've got
then they've got to be posted by 30 nov (2/3 wks to shop send)
hows that sound?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds pretty good to me! :2thumb:


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

DarkCarmen said:


> well I'm hoping nothing like that will happen again
> but thanks for mentioning it i'l keep it in mind about having backups
> 
> right so far confirmed-
> ...


If it's OK with everyone I wondered whether I could participate?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Course you can! :2thumb:

The more the merrier I think!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It makes it more interesting with more people:2thumb:


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

thank you


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

right cuz i got work during day tomorrow thought it best to get this up here tonight

~Pet Secret Santa~
buy present/s for your secret santa's pet/s
which you will wrap and post off to them time for xmas

just send me a pm with details of
your address
and
list all your pets or just the one you want presents brought for
and also include if they are any special requirments, things pet doesn't like or can't have health issues etc

Dates
~hopefully not subject to change but a guideline as we want to avoid xmas post rush and any problems. if any do change i'l post or pm people~

people can send me details to join from the
15 oct - 5 nov or if needed 12 nov (4/5 wks to join)
then next couple days i sort and send people pm who they've got ASAP
then they've got to be brought and posted by 30 nov (2/3 wks to shop send)


-IMPORTANT please read
just to hopefully avoid any trouble unless stated otherwise by sending me your details you are adding yourself to join in and take part, therefore expected to spend same amount and send on time as everyone else. if for some unforseen reason you join up and then can't take part anymore PLEASE please let me know ASAP to avoid any problems I don't bite and would rather be told then not. me and others i'm sure will not be happy if you just drop out without letting anyone know common courtesy people.

unpleasantness out of way lets have fun for xmas
also everyone is free to join in just make sure you read and understand the above, if your unsure about anything feel free to ask questions


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

PM sent!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pm sent:2thumb:


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

all received so far 

thank you


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

bit of bumpage for this

only got 6 people joined at mo
still couple weeks to go

the more the merrier
:welcome:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I actually can't believe you only have that few people!

I'm surprised! :gasp:


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

bump for this! : victory:


----------



## kat134 (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I do it too? :blush:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

I wanna take part as well


----------



## kat134 (Oct 19, 2008)

PM sent :2thumb: this is awesome


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I will be a part of this...
i'm game.
pm sent,
just let me know what you need off of me...


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

getting afew more people now
received pm and also sent some pm to people
i know it's bit early to do it but i'd rather that then presents being stuck in post

yeah anyone can join and any pet the more the merrier

you can read all details on page 2, 4 post from bottom
if unsure or something not clear feel free to reply with question or send me pm


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

I pm'ed a while ago but don't know if you got it


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

Cornsnakeinthemirror said:


> I pm'ed a while ago but don't know if you got it


no worries i got your pm


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

DarkCarmen said:


> no worries i got your pm


oh, ok that's good thank you


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lets keep this thread at the top as the more people there are the better it will be.


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Bump back to the top.
Just a thought, have other sections been involved in this?


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

Samanthaa said:


> Bump back to the top.
> Just a thought, have other sections been involved in this?


I was tempted too but was unsure if any people in other sections would want to take part

also i think a week or so after i did this thread someone else did post a similar thing in all the boards and they were ignored

but agenda still for everyone to take part


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

DarkCarmen said:


> I was tempted too but was unsure if any people in other sections would want to take part
> 
> also i think a week or so after i did this thread someone else did post a similar thing in all the boards and they were ignored
> 
> but agenda still for everyone to take part


 
I would think some of the exotic people may take part and even the Avian but I cant see the other sections being interested.


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe not. 
But it might be worth a shot to get the numbers up?


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

i've done a post in exotics and avian sections 

so we'll see if anyones else is interested now


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll join  I did it last year. I would defo post earlier this year, last year my pressie got to the person after xmas, because of all that snow we had I believe.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i wanna play. 
i've got a few pets so if someone pulls like last year there'll always be something i can make use off. will send PM now. even though isn't the avain section, can i include my parrots?


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

*mogwai* said:


> i wanna play.
> i've got a few pets so if someone pulls like last year there'll always be something i can make use off. will send PM now. even though isn't the avian section, can i include my parrots?



just got your pm
wanted to get more people involved so thought a post in avian and exotics would let other people know that it's going on
but yeah anyone and any pet can join in :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*mogwai* said:


> i wanna play.
> i've got a few pets so if someone pulls like last year there'll always be something i can make use off. will send PM now. even though isn't the avain section, can i include my parrots?


I was Secret Santa to a parrot last year! :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

bit of a bump...
I'm quite looking forward to this...just worried in case i have to find a gift for a GALS... or a bird... i would really be stumped...LOL
I may just buy them a HMV voucher... or a book token...LOL


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

slugsiss32 said:


> I'll join  I did it last year. I would defo post earlier this year, last year my pressie got to the person after xmas, because of all that snow we had I believe.


That was me! :lol2:

I think we were scuppered because my other half pulled out just before the final posting day, so we started later than everyone else too!

Anyway it didn't make any difference to the rats and the dog - here are 3 of my 4 rats (at the time :sad opening their Secret Santa present:


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

free bump:no1:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

bumpage

and also tomorrow or well now will be one week left to join in 
(if i don't extend to 12 nov) 

got 11 people at mo

just a reminder if anyone is interested and hasn't joined in yet
:welcome:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Come on everyone! Where's your Christmas Spirit??

Treat your pets to an extra pressy this year!


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

bump


yes come on get into christmas spirit

1 week left


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

:blush: i'm quite excited by this....how depressing!


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> :blush: i'm quite excited by this....how depressing!


no not depressing at all it's gonna be fun

side bump
4 days left to join in


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Come on you miserable lot, your pets need presents too:flrt:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

only couple days left now to join in

I'm umming and awwing over whether it's worth doing an extra week or not now:whistling2:


----------



## furry_orange (Mar 29, 2010)

i wouldlove to join but this year im completly skint had to stock up on pet food stupid work reducing wage and hours 
i love the idea and i will deffo be joining next year if there is one 
happy christmas to everyones pets  :flrt:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

furry_orange said:


> i wouldlove to join but this year im completly skint had to stock up on pet food stupid work reducing wage and hours
> i love the idea and i will deffo be joining next year if there is one
> happy christmas to everyones pets  :flrt:


thats ok well if it all goes well and someone remembers we can try and make it a yearly thing

on a side note people have the rest of tonight and all of tomorrow left to join in
as i got work tomorrow so won't have chance to write or update


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

right-o sunday now and as all been quiet on western front

sooo closing time for entries now
got afew people commited to doing this, will be fun:2thumb:

going to try and get secret santas all sorted in next cople days
so you'l all be getting a pm from me soon


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Yay! 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Me too!!


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't want to be rude or anything, is just, I haven't had a pm, about who im sending to  please don't feel im trying to rush etc. and i fully understand if you are tied up


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

DarkCarmen said:


> right-o sunday now and as all been quiet on western front
> 
> sooo closing time for entries now
> got afew people commited to doing this, will be fun:2thumb:
> ...


oops, sorry didn't see this


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Whoop... i got my details... but i aint telling:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

hee hee hee.... excited..LOL


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> Whoop... i got my details... but i aint telling:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> hee hee hee.... excited..LOL


you beat me lol

just to let you all know that i have just finished sending pm's out to everyone, so that hard part over with... phew took ages
like i wrote in message just let me know when you receive it so i can confirm on my list.
yeah now for shopping fun:2thumb:

also side note i forgot to add if anyone one is stuck for ideas let me know and i'l try and help ya.
such a mix of animals everones got i'd buy them all presents if i could :flrt:

ah yes and no naughty telling :whip:
i get that ever year at work but refuse to tell but they tend to figure it out whose got who :bash: ruins the fun for me


so far one person got back to me aready... you get a virtual cookie


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

That would be me... Takes cookie and runs! LOL


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> That would be me... Takes cookie and runs! LOL


Not so fast young lady - I pm'd that I'd got mine ages ago, so I think that might be me!! :bash:

*grabs cookie and runs faster* :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

No but but ..... I got mine ages ago too and anyway.... Erm erm
Steals cookie back, stuffs in mouth and chews furiously!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Greedy mare!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

I am so upset. 
I am going to have to withdraw from this as my OH has just lost his job

So sorry to everyone!!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

not to worry these things happen and i wish you and he all the best in what must be a very difficult time...
hopefully something will come up soon.
*hugs*


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

Samanthaa said:


> I am so upset.
> I am going to have to withdraw from this as my OH has just lost his job
> 
> So sorry to everyone!!


I'm really sorry to hear that
don't worry a thing not your fault it's just sadly one of those things thats out of everyone's control.
don't give it a second thought

take care and mt best to both of you


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

just a quick note

unless you've heard anything else from me
then your still buying for same person

i should have left a plate of cookies :blush:
BUT rach1 did get back to me first then second was feorag

at the mo think i'm just waiting for 2 more people to confirm and get back to me but apart from that all ok


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> not to worry these things happen and i wish you and he all the best in what must be a very difficult time...
> hopefully something will come up soon.
> *hugs*





DarkCarmen said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that
> don't worry a thing not your fault it's just sadly one of those things thats out of everyone's control.
> don't give it a second thought
> 
> take care and mt best to both of you


Thanks guys.
It is quite a stressy time, but we shall persevere

I hope you all have a great time doing it
I was so looking forward to it. Ahh well, only a year til next christmas !


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Feorag...:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Samanthaa... I'm sure you will be fine (easy for us to say)
Just keep your chin up and stay strong for each other?
Do you work?
Also, make sure if times are getting tough you get what your entitled to!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> Feorag...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:roll2: PMSL!!

After I ran away with your cooker I went into my pm's and discovered that I had pm'd Dark Carmen AFTER you had posted on the thread, which is why I didn't fight you for the cookie back! :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

LOL...
if people didn't know better it would seem there were 2 toddlers fighting over a cookie...LOL LOL


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> After I ran away with your *cooker*


PMSL - another senior moment. Unfortunately as a touch typist who types over 100wpm my fingers often get carried away with themselves and change the end of a word to a word that is familiar to them!

Can't imagine what the sight of my running away with a cooker would look like! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> PMSL - another senior moment. Unfortunately as a touch typist who types over 100wpm my fingers often get carried away with themselves and change the end of a word to a word that is familiar to them!
> 
> Can't imagine what the sight of my running away with a cooker would look like! :lol2:


 
I read that and thought it was some kind of secret joke pmsl:lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

don't worry feorag... i have senior moments all the time...i'm only 32!
LOL

was it you i was talking to re rat pouches btw?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I didnt realise I had your PM because I got another at the same time and only seem to have noticed one...and now Im late replying and someone has eaten all the god damn cookies! :bash:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Thats ok, I have just bought a box of virtual cookies form a virtual M&S (posh) and am willing to share....
*opens box, and offers round the cookies*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> don't worry feorag... i have senior moments all the time...i'm only 32!
> LOL
> 
> was it you i was talking to re rat pouches btw?


It very well might have been - I've just been making up some new hammocks and pouches.



Kare said:


> I didnt realise I had your PM because I got another at the same time and only seem to have noticed one...and now Im late replying and someone has eaten all the god damn cookies! :bash:


It wasn't me - it was that Rach who did it! :halo:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

okies... can i order a pouch please?
oh and maybe a hammock?

oh and please, take a cookie!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No probs - do you want a bonding pouch or a hanging pouch and any particular colour.

I can pm you photos of what I already have made up if you want?


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

i shouldn't have mentioned cookies... 
chocolate would have been all out war

thanks kare made a note and confirmed


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> oh and please, take a cookie!


Just had my cookie with a cup of tea - was lush!! And yes - I dunked!!! :blush:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

someone has already sent there secret santa present off, so thats on it's way


a reminder for everyone to get them sent off by the 30 nov
still some time, i need to start shopping lol
if you are having any difficulties and you might be on drag posting then let me know thanks


also haven't brought it up before but is everyone gonna wait till xmas to open or before? 
I'm naughty and sometimes do if it's stuff off friends either because they want to see me open or i do it xmas eve:blush:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

Can I still join?


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

xPrincessx said:


> Can I still join?


Yeah I missed this one too


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

opakg said:


> Yeah I missed this one too


Gutted


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

just exchange addresses and send each other something!
not so secret but still fun!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

:O How have I only just seen this!!


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry guys I've been in hospital for the past 3 weeks! Still in here but I'll be able to sort out the SS prezzie and send it off in time I'm sure.  xx


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

sorry to people who wanted to join in but yeah everyone been given people to shop for a few weeks now.
we did try and keep this posted at top
also did post in the avian and exotic animal section
guess we'll have to make it even bigger next year so people don't miss out
also decided to do it early as there was few issues with posting etc last year




JessyH said:


> Sorry guys I've been in hospital for the past 3 weeks! Still in here but I'll be able to sort out the SS prezzie and send it off in time I'm sure.  xx


oh no sorry to hear that hope you feel better soon, no worries post it off when your able too.

also how is everyone else doing?
i brought mine today so just got to wrap and get sent off
nice little reminder for everyone that we were aiming for presents being post 30 nov which is this wednesday
i shall be posting mine either tuesday or wednesday

if you had any proeblems or are gonna be delayed in posting you can send me a pm or reply on this thread
thanks


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've made a concentrated effort to get what my receiver really wanted, but without success. Bought half of the pressy last week and the other half yesterday. Now just got to get it packaged up and posted off! :2thumb:


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

After searching high and low I have finally bought the amazing present for my secret reciever (LOL)... I am excited about it.. and it's not my present!!! :no1: :no1: :no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im still looking so I have to really concentrate, I just havent seen anything that catches my eye. I never thought buying for my secret santa would be so hard:bash:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ive gone for a bit of something for each type of pet the person owns...hope this is ok?
i dont want to leave anyone out!

i also spent over the limit! :blush: well i couldnt resist...
not too much a couple of quid...LOL


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yay I found something that would be suitable for all the pets so the owner can decide who its for. Im quite pleased with it too:2thumb:


----------



## kat134 (Oct 19, 2008)

I sent mine off  so exciteeeeed ^^ took me ages to find something good, but defo happy with it. Just hope my reciever likes it too!


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

at first i was abit stuck on what to buy for mine but then became spoilt for choice on what to buy so hope they like what i choose.

I managed to get mine sent off
lucky for me my post office wasn't too bad
so hope everyone is either nearly done or getting ready to send off soon
before any issues with weather *touch wood*

i know a couple people are abit delayed in posting
if anyone else is having problems let me know thanks

tomorrow officially december.... going to fast


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

DarkCarmen said:


> at first i was abit stuck on what to buy for mine but then became spoilt for choice on what to buy so hope they like what i choose.
> 
> I managed to get mine sent off
> lucky for me my post office wasn't too bad
> ...


 
I will get mine sent off tomorrow


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I will get mine sent off tomorrow


thankies:2thumb:

i don't want to be a naggy nelly as this is all for fun
but just want to make sure everyone know what there up to
or keep tabs on everyone :lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

just thought i should check in. i've been on the forum for ages but i'd not forgotton about the secret santa & it will be sent off on friday.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Just to let you know that my parcel went off this afternoon and I've a Certificate of Posting, so if the parcel gets lost (which happens all too often) I can claim the money back and hopefully buy the stuff again! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My posting has been delayed until tomorrow due to my son leaving the country and me being called into work for an emergency:bash:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

My parcel arrived today!
There were four little parcels inside and a lovely note, card and fridge magnet!
Only thing is, I'm not sure what's for each pet? LOL
So if the secret Santa wants to let dark carmen know and she may be able to let me know!
But who ever you are.... Thank you for the card it was a lovely lil extra!
And best wishes to you for the festive period!

Gosh I feel all warm and mr Kipling now!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My parcel has arrived. :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:

Whoever posted off a parcel wrapped in a polythene bag and then in white paper and wrote instructions to say that I could open the white paper and the poly bag, but not the contents - it's arrived safely. :2thumb:

And I promise whatever is in there (cos I haven't even unwrapped it at all yet) I promise it won't be opened until Chrissy Day!! :jump:


----------



## kat134 (Oct 19, 2008)

Im so excited  havn't got mine yet. I'm sure whatever my wee ones get they'll love! <3


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mine got sent off first thing this morning:2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

this is all sop exciting...next part of all this is...photies of pets opening their pressies on xmas day!
eeeeekkkk......


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:2thumb:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

my prezzie is here, its arrived, it's arrived. 
i've got 2 packages for my birds and 1 for my big giant of a baby puppy. they were wrapped in christmas wrapping paper and will stay wrapped until the big day.


----------



## kat134 (Oct 19, 2008)

I guess maybe mine got delayed in the snow 0.o


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I'm sure Santa hasn't forgotten you... he's just busy with all the other pet secret santa packages he has to send... patience!
LOL


----------



## kat134 (Oct 19, 2008)

hehe ^^ but i'm excited I has no patience :blush:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

it is exciting...
i got the second part of mine this moring from the post office...

i just hope my person likes what i have chosen...
but thank you to my secret santa... its was very kind...
merry xmas...

i'm sure your will be here soon KAT... in the mean time, just continue to get giddy, tis xmas afterall!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I received mine today!!


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

thanks for updating and keeping me posted guys
helps me keep track on everything:2thumb:

i beleive most have sent or going to be sent out soon
so some should arrive this week

I'm gonna give it till nextweek before i start to bother people

thanks all christmas getting closer now


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

WOOO! my arrived... i think I know who sent mine... you'll know who im talking about when i say yes i am female!!! haha! :whistling2: : victory:
anyway, they are all wrapped up. One for my snakies, and one for my doggy wog!! thans so much to my secret santa, and of course they will stay wrapped till the big day!! x


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i popped all the rattie gifts i got in the xmas tree... in amongst the branches ready for the big day!
the dogs, alas, no! id have no gifts or tree left by friday!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I am too excited, can't we all open them now?

Is there anyone who has not received yet?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive not recieved mine yet


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed update! I'm still in hospital but sent mine off on Monday, sorry it was a bit later than planned I just wasn't able to the back end of last week/the weekend. Haven't received mine yet but fingers crossed it comes tomorrow or monday


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

thanks for keeping me updated guys
if we can keep doing that as helps me keep track

I've also not got mine yet so
i'm gonna give it till about next wednesday
and then i'l start messaging people to see what going on

but hopefully this weekend and monday we'l all start getting them


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

BUMP UP....
how are people getting on?

i have mine and i know my 'person and pets' have theirs?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And I have mine and I know my person has theirs from me - so I'm OK both ways! :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

do you know..i'm actually excited about seeing the pictures of the pets on xmas day...how sad!

my ratty ladies will go nuts trying to open their gifts... and Gus...well hes still a big baby so he will love it.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have received, but I do not know who I sent to, so no way to even begin to know if they received.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

i got mine thanks to who ever sent it thor my bullmastiff loves his shiny new red boomer ball x xx:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive got mine but nearly opened it as it came direct from Amazon and I thought it was something I had ordered. Its only when I shook the box I realised that what I ordered wouldnt have made a noise :lol2:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

i think i know who has got mine now lol x xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: :roll2:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

*******

right it's mid week now so like i said before i'm gonna be a right pain and bother some of you now with messages.
don't be offended if you don't get one it just means i know you got your present and your present been recieved
so in other words your gonna get a message off me just checking if you have sent present off and got present yet

especially as the only person who was a lil behind was jessyh but she been keeping me updated hope your doing ok hun
seems like most have sent but some not received

again thanks for keeping me updated:blush:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

hi all
i only ended up needing to send a couple of double check messages out so thats not too bad

also everyone has sent a present out
and only a couple of us are waiting to receive them which will hopefully be soon
guessing slow post is to blame

I only just clicked today that this time next week will be nearly xmas:blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I received 2 birthday cards today. Both were sent first class and posted last Friday - so the post is very slow! :2thumb:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

oh no:gasp:

bad slow post :bash: 

speaking of post has anyone had them delivery late? other week had couple parcels come between 4-5, i'd been in all day and already had normal post so i was like ok random time forgot to ask postman at the time.. fail
my dad said maybe their doing it as some people arn't in during the day which kinda makes sense-ish except had a parcel today come at around 12 so who knows.
some random chatter there for yay
but none of them were my ss parcel


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

To be totally honest, at the minute mine is coming sooner than normal.

I often don't get my post until the afternoon or very late morning - for the last week or so he's been here about 10:30-ish.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

not been here for a few days, since i posted that i'd got my prezzie. just wondering how do i descreectly find out whether the prezzie i sent has been received? darkcarmen hasn't messaged me to check when i sent it so i'm guessing it has but want to make sure.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

pm her and ask.


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

*mogwai* said:


> not been here for a few days, since i posted that i'd got my prezzie. just wondering how do i descreectly find out whether the prezzie i sent has been received? darkcarmen hasn't messaged me to check when i sent it so i'm guessing it has but want to make sure.


sent ya a pm


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG Christmas needs to get here SOOON!!!

I can't wait to open presents!!!!!!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've received mine - can't wait to open it! I haven't been on this thread for a while  I wonder if the person I sent mine to has received it


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

slugsiss32 said:


> I've received mine - can't wait to open it! I haven't been on this thread for a while  I wonder if the person I sent mine to has received it


hi
i have sent the the person you sent present to a message but haven't heard anything back from them
also I haven't received mine yet

i'm hoping just slow post


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

We will need photos from everyone!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I've no idea who my pets' Secret Santa was, but they totally went to town and bought loads of stuff for my pets.

So, off we go, here is Skye checking out his present:










The first thing that he pulled out was:










Which was a great success - this is all his stuff laid out on the floor and the Christmas Pudding has already been eaten! :2thumb:











Then we come to the rats - Dougal was too busy sleeping, but Wee Jeemy was enthralled by it all!










Just checkin' he's found everything!










And the final packet open and out:











Then the cats, who were both fast asleep, siesta time all day!! And as they hate each other (typical brother and sister :lol Cadbury was on his bean bag but Purrdy deigned to join in and look:










And the presents laid out , excluding the "fishing wand" which was out of camera range.











So on behalf of all the animals - thank you very much indeed to our Secret Santa - you really gave us loads of special pressies! :2thumb:

.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thankyou Secret Santa, my pets loved their presents, especially Dolly who has decided that the Air Kong is hers and hasnt left it alone all day:lol2:

All presents










Dolly and HER Kong!










Cinders and Disney investigating 










Cat photos to follow


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sphynx playtime:flrt: they even loved the box and spent ages jumping in and out of it (its wet as they spilt one of the cats water bowls)


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

awww i want your kittys shell x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> awww i want your kittys shell x


 
At this moment in time I would gladly give them to you:lol2: I must remember when we eat to lock them in the bedroom, toast is very appealing to my naughty kitties and they have lightening fast paws:bash: Bye bye toast I was enjoying you until you got stolen:gasp:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

These are my ferrets Temperance and Addison enjoying their secret Santa present. They are very grateful, Thank you!




























The Girls themselves
Addison.









Temperance.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> These are my ferrets Temperance and Addison enjoying their secret Santa present. They are very grateful, Thank you!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
Awww cute ferts:flrt: They look like they are enjoying their present 

I need to send one of my SS presents back now:whistling2: Dolly is totally obsessed with the Air Kong and spends her whole day yapping for it to be thrown for her:lol2: You would think this poor pup had no other toys and she wont share it with the rest of the dogs either :roll:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> At this moment in time I would gladly give them to you:lol2: I must remember when we eat to lock them in the bedroom, toast is very appealing to my naughty kitties and they have lightening fast paws:bash: Bye bye toast I was enjoying you until you got stolen:gasp:


lol i will glady take them of ya hands lol i know how u feel my great dane stole my toast and i knew it was her and not the other three dogs as her spotty bum gave it away when she was running away with it lol and aww poor other doggies dont get a look in with the new toy x


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Some lovely pics guys!
Loving your rats opening their pressies feorag
Here's my pups and rats with their gifts!

























































The dogs got very silly so it was hard to get pictures!
LOL
THANK YOU secret Santa your gifts were much appreciated and loved by all the pets at Taylor towers!


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

i've still got couple ss things trying to get sorted
but nice to come online and see lot's of pictures 
of pets enjoying prezzies:flrt:
i got the new simons cat book kitten chao's cute

anyways people i want to see more prezzie photo's
also even though i know some have guessed :lol2:
but if people want to who their secret santa was you can now


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

DarkCarmen said:


> i've still got couple ss things trying to get sorted
> but nice to come online and see lot's of pictures
> of pets enjoying prezzies:flrt:
> i got the new simons cat book kitten chao's cute
> ...


 

I need to know who sent my SS so I can send them the Air Kong back:lol2: my puppy never stops yapping to have it thrown for her, nothing else will do. She threw a hissy fit earlier as my GSD got hold of it:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And I want to thank my SS personally and ask for some advice on how to make £10 stretch that far!!! :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

From the photos you did get a fair bit!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Which has also made me think, are we allowed to ever ever tell who we bought for or is it to stay secret for the rest of
Our days?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> From the photos you did get a fair bit!


I did indeed! :gasp:



Rach1 said:


> Which has also made me think, are we allowed to ever ever tell who we bought for or is it to stay secret for the rest of
> Our days?


 I think it's up to the person themself whether they decide to reveal themselves - I think most people did last year!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Who did you buy for then!
LOL


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I know cos they posted something on here saying they'd received theirs and thought they knew who it was from and that was when i realised that I'd totally forgot and used one of my address labels which all have a photograph of Sorcha on them and she is my Avatar, so they guessed who I was! :blush:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> Which has also made me think, are we allowed to ever ever tell who we bought for or is it to stay secret for the rest of
> Our days?





feorag said:


> I think it's up to the person themself whether they decide to reveal themselves - I think most people did last year!


i'l leave it up to people to decide
think most of us did say last year
i still have it all written down who got for who so i know:lol2:
but if for some reason you want it kept secret forever let me know then i won't blab


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Were all so giddy!
I'll bet it won't stay secret for long!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I bought for Kare, I did already have a suspision it was her by checking everybodies pets out on their signatures:whistling2:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

i brougth shell and i got a really bad sinking feeling when i knew it was shell i brougth for as i only got one cat stocking and one dog toy!!! sorry shell x x


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I bought for feorag!
So I'm dead glad she loved her gifts!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you Shell :2thumb:

I am a tiny bit sad to have had my Secret Santa revealed, I did not try to puzzle out who it was. I did get the feeling from your reply to my pictures but over rode the desire to ask in order to keep it all secret.

I think I know who I brought for, but not 100% as one animal on the list I was given is not on their signature and it is a fairly big one to miss off.

I wouldn't really want them to know who brought for them but seeing as my postcode was put on as a return address I guess they could always google it and match to my location listed here on the forum.

I do hope everyone takes some time out of their day to pop up photos, it seems the polite thing to do.


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

I just wanted to pop on here and say a massive thank you to Rach1 for getting mollie such lovely things 
I will post pictures when I get home from my parents house


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

You are most welcome Sam!
I couldn't see your pup go without!
I hope the new year brings easier times for you!
Best wishes!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lol... Who's for Easter bunny prizes!
Ha!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> I bought for feorag!
> So I'm dead glad she loved her gifts!


And I did, but I had no idea it was you until you revealed yourself. :2thumb:

I know the person I bought for guessed who sent her gift - I just hope she was happy with it!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> i brougth shell and i got a really bad sinking feeling when i knew it was shell i brougth for as i only got one cat stocking and one dog toy!!! sorry shell x x


 
Its only the sphynx who really bother with toys and it wouldnt matter how many dog toys I had got I think Dolly would have confiscated them all :lol2: Im delighted with the presents as are the pets so a big thankyou hun:no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Thank you Shell :2thumb:
> 
> I am a tiny bit sad to have had my Secret Santa revealed, I did not try to puzzle out who it was. I did get the feeling from your reply to my pictures but over rode the desire to ask in order to keep it all secret.
> 
> ...


 
When I bought this I thought it would be best suited for the ferrets but decided if you already had one then the hog or rabbits could use it. Im glad they like it 

I wouldnt have revealed myself if I had known you wanted it kept a secret


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

My pets prezzie was amazing!! It will be really good to teach my animals to use it and will be a great game for them, surprised i've never seen one before. Its sort of a puzzle with three different levels for my Skunks, Raven, Parrot, and Rabbit, and i'm sure my chinchillas and everyone else will love it too! So thank you whoever got them that!! 

Jazz


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

aww thanks hun and am glad dolly loves the kong ive got one for my dogs and they love it as well x


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

slugsiss32 said:


> My pets prezzie was amazing!! It will be really good to teach my animals to use it and will be a great game for them, surprised i've never seen one before. Its sort of a puzzle with three different levels for my Skunks, Raven, Parrot, and Rabbit, and i'm sure my chinchillas and everyone else will love it too! So thank you whoever got them that!!
> 
> Jazz


I thought it was you I had sent to, but wasn't 100% as your signature does not list a Raven.:2thumb:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

thank you to who ever bought my prezzie. my african grey & pionus love the foot toy treats & the sennies love the parrot toy. and you can't go wrong buying a ball for a dog, needless to say it's been thrown & fetched countless times. 

i have no idea still who bought them, i'll leave it up to them to decide if they want to 'reveal themselves' so to speak. the person i bought for hasn't posted to say if she liked what i bought. i hope she wasn't disapointed.


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

sorry all for digging this out
just thought let everyone know that
gone through all my emails messages to do with this and deleted them as no longer needed.
so peoples info safely gone not that i was gonna do anything with it lol

i do still have written down who got for who just incase anyone still interested

But and not going to make this into a big thing but if anyone does anything like this over the year or in fact this again next year i'l maybe take part but not going to run/be in charge. fun as it all was it's just really annoying that after sorting things out and taking part that I never got a secret santa present for my pets.
I mean i knew and did before when taking part there was a chance of this happening but when it did was very annoying ruin the fun.
even worse i've sent said user several messages since presents were sent out, afew afterwards and even one by email and got nothing back. i know there could have been a problem or it even got lost in post but you don't know what to think when you hear nothing back except the worst.
i'm not gonna say who as don't want to start a big thing over this especialy as xmas was months ago now, just thought only right really to let others who took part fairly about what has happened


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

how sad that this happened to you...
well i for one thought you did a brilliant job and want to say thanks...
it was appreciated by me and most likely many other people....
well done darkcarmen!
:no1:


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like this was a great thing you done, Just noticed it never had a furry at the time lol. Sorry you've been put off though,


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

The person that you never recieved your gift from, was the person that I sent a gift to I believe??...I think its pretty rude of them to not even post on this thread that they got the gift, and very rude of them not to send you your gift! I hope they don't take part in this what was supposed to be a fun event again..

On the other hand, My pets loved their gift, and still love it now!  They say thank you...

Well done and thanks DarkCarmen for organising it all


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It saddens me to read this, its rude not to thank the giver and even worse not to send out a promised gift. Well done to you for organizing this, it was great fun, just sorry that someone had to ruin it:bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree with Rach, Slugsiss & Shell - I think that's dreadful and if this person is still on this forum they should be ashamed of themselves.

Sorry, but if they sent the present and it got lost, then why haven't they answered any of your pm's - sorry for being cynical, but I doubt very much that they sent anything at all and never had the decency to that their present buyer!

Seriously bad form! :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I am very sorry you did not receive, I wish you had said sooner. Even if you ran out of money then the least you could have done is to have taken what you received and re-wrapped it to pass it on to the person you were meant to buy for. Though I guess if you have received a gift for a snake it would be odd to pass it on to your person if they only have a dog and two budgies :whistling2:

I would love to have your address to send your animals something from my ferrets as they have had so much fun with the tunnel they received that they would like to send you and yours an Easter gift!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> I am very sorry you did not receive, I wish you had said sooner. Even if you ran out of money then the least you could have done is to have taken what you received and re-wrapped it to pass it on to the person you were meant to buy for. Though I guess if you have received a gift for a snake it would be odd to pass it on to your person if they only have a dog and two budgies :whistling2:
> 
> I would love to have your address to send your animals something from my ferrets as they have had so much fun with the tunnel they received that they would like to send you and yours an Easter gift!


 
Why dont we club together then the whole expense wont be yours Kare? I would be willing to donate towards it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too! :2thumb:


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

This is literally the first time I have been online since before christmas, I have been in hospital for over 4 months now and I've been very ill. I did send my SS present out mid-december but I didn't send it recorded like I was going to. I'll be honest I completely forgot and just assumed they must have received it, but I hadn't been online to check.
I'm so sorry that my package didn't arrive. I'm going home for a couple of hours each day so I can go and send another (bigger and better!)one to try and make up for it. Honestly I did send a package, and I am truly sorry that I haven't been online sooner to check how things went/thank my partner for my package. My hamster loved the presents, thankyou so much. It's just been a very hectic few months, I didn't leave the ward for 9 weeks and have been very ill. Apologies again, I should be able to sort the new package in the next few days.


----------



## kat134 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have no idea who sent me my secret santa, but i got a lovely bamboo type hide for my snakes and one of the large vines to put inside the vivarium. I gave the hide to my male corn snake Nico and he loves it, constantly in and out of the thing and trying to fit his whole body in (which let's face it is NOT going to happen) lol :2thumb:

So thanks to my secret santa, and definitely another huge thanks to DarkCarmen for organising the whole thing, it was a really lovely thing to do and I hope someone can do something similar this year.


----------

